# ??? mafia (Day 1000101010101 well really 1)



## RK-9 (Sep 7, 2011)

​Rules: No out of thread communication. Even applies to the mafia who do not know their team, or if they're mafia themselves.
You can PMquote, but for sure it won't //do anything//
you don't have to use your role and I won't modkill.
Have fun ???ing others!

As the clouds parted from the night sky, the ???ians went to sleep, hoping to discover something about //what they even do//

24 hours for night actions.


----------



## RK-9 (Sep 8, 2011)

*Re: ??? mafia (Night one)*

After the townspeople woke up; they realized someone was missing. A quick call to town hall and headcount revealed that Phantom was indeed missing, but they can not find the body so they are unable to reveal exactly who she was. (You saw that coming, didn't you?).

P.S: Even if you target someone and nothing happens; keep targetting all! You could have been roleblocked, or a non-responsive PR! Or even a mafia goon with a dead don! Just keep trying; you`re not vanilla if nothing happens.

*Phantom is dead; she was ???

24 hours for discussion and lynch.*


----------



## Light (Sep 8, 2011)

*Re: ??? mafia (Night one)*

I used ??? [on Cheif Zackrai]. But it failed...

It's going to be really difficult to get leads in this, so one thing we could do is all say who we targeted. Obviously whoever targeted Phantom won't say so, but you never know what could be useful later.


----------



## bulbasaur (Sep 8, 2011)

*Re: ??? mafia (Night one)*

I targeted myself. :/


----------



## Light (Sep 8, 2011)

*Re: ??? mafia (Night one)*



bulbasaur said:


> I targeted myself. :/


...hoping you were doctor? or hoping to cause a paradox with roleblocker?
A bit of a risky move. Plus this game's already got enough novelty in it, so I doubt RK-10 would add inspector sanities.


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 8, 2011)

*Re: ??? mafia (Night one)*

I targetted ILS.


----------



## Squirrel (Sep 8, 2011)

*Re: ??? mafia (Night one)*

I targetted Flower Doll.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Sep 8, 2011)

*Re: ??? mafia (Night one)*

Well Light, you're not a roleblocker. We got that off the list.

I targeted ILS


----------



## Light (Sep 8, 2011)

*Re: ??? mafia (Night one)*



Chief Zackrai said:


> Well Light, you're not a roleblocker. We got that off the list.
> 
> I targeted ILS


What? how? We don't know whether your move did anything or not.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Sep 8, 2011)

*Re: ??? mafia (Night one)*

I know my action did something. But I did NOT kill Phantom.


----------



## Light (Sep 8, 2011)

*Re: ??? mafia (Night one)*

Correct me if I'm wrong, but the only other role I can think of that can know at this point is... inspector? Or I guess bus driver, but then you wouldn't know for sure.


----------



## Mai (Sep 8, 2011)

*Re: ??? mafia (Night one)*

I targeted no one. I just sort of... got preoccupied with all my other mafias.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Sep 8, 2011)

*Re: ??? mafia (Day UN)*

I was denied the ability to target myself. Then I targeted someone else.


----------



## .... (Sep 8, 2011)

*Re: ??? mafia (Day UN)*

Targeted Karkat.


----------



## Mai (Sep 8, 2011)

*Re: ??? mafia (Day UN)*



Karkat Vantas said:


> I was denied the ability to target myself. Then I targeted someone else.


Care to share who you targeted, then? 

Of course, if you're mafia you'll just make someone up on the spot. Therefore I'll put out a tentative *Karkat;* everyone else is saying who they targeted (if anyone) and this sort of thing just seems like you're being a particularly lazy mafia.

It's not like admitting who you targeted is much of an kill-bait, if you're going to say that; we don't even know if we're vanilla townies.


----------



## Dragon (Sep 8, 2011)

*Re: ??? mafia (Day UN)*

I targeted Kirby-Chan. You guys know as much about what happened with that as I do ._.


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 8, 2011)

*Re: ??? mafia (Day UN)*

I like how the Day is in French.


----------



## Glace (Sep 8, 2011)

*Re: ??? mafia (Night one)*



Mai said:


> I targeted no one. I just sort of... got preoccupied with all my other mafias.


This.


----------



## Squirrel (Sep 8, 2011)

*Re: ??? mafia (Day UN)*



Mai said:


> Care to share who you targeted, then?
> 
> Of course, if you're mafia you'll just make someone up on the spot. Therefore I'll put out a tentative *Karkat;* everyone else is saying who they targeted (if anyone) and this sort of thing just seems like you're being a particularly lazy mafia.
> 
> It's not like admitting who you targeted is much of an kill-bait, if you're going to say that; we don't even know if we're vanilla townies.


Since it'd probably be easier to make up a target like other players undoubtebly had to do, I don't think Karkat's neccesarily withholding his action because he's Mafia, and he's probably way too experienced to just make a mistake as lazy mafia.
 A role blocker, mason, or any non-Mafia role could just as easily have targetted Phantom and not want to disclose it for fear of having to roleclaim, for instance. There are any number of reasons for not disclosing a target. I think we should discuss some more before picking lynchees.


----------



## Light (Sep 9, 2011)

*Re: ??? mafia (Day UN)*



Legendaryseeker99 said:


> I like how the Day is in French.


Tomorrow shall be day 二日間 in Super Duper Mario mafia.

I think Karkat is slightly suspicious, and we don't have much to go on. Does he have any comment?


----------



## Kirby-Chan (Sep 9, 2011)

*Re: ??? mafia (Day UN)*

I targeted I liek Squirtles last night.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Sep 9, 2011)

*Re: ??? mafia (Day UN)*

Me too! *high-fives*

do you have any idea what your power is?


----------



## RK-9 (Sep 9, 2011)

*Re: ??? mafia (Day UN)*

Giving 12 hours for discussion on Karkat's lynch.

Also, as said in other mafia games:

NO VOTE=/=NO LYNCH


----------



## Wargle (Sep 9, 2011)

*Re: ??? mafia (Day UN)*

I targetted Mai.

She's still alive.

Good?


----------



## Dragon (Sep 9, 2011)

*Re: ??? mafia (Day UN)*

Karkat might be a doctor, though. Usually they can only target themselves once or not at all(?)

And I dunno, if I was doing roles I'd let Mafia target themselves for the one-shot amusement but that'd probably just be me and my weird sense of humour :V So uh, Karkat?


----------



## Kirby-Chan (Sep 9, 2011)

*Re: ??? mafia (Day UN)*



Chief Zackrai said:


> Me too! *high-fives*
> 
> do you have any idea what your power is?


Legendaryseeker99 also targeted I liek Squirtles too (if his claim is true).

No idea about my power and assuming if we all tell the truth (and no one blocks our action), then that means there's no healer clash otherwise I liek Squirtles would also be dead.

I don't even know if my action went through since Windragon claim to target me and she could block my action. I think I made myself confuse.

The only thing I can think that Light's action fail Chief Zackrai is because he is a vanilla townie. Unless everyone have a night action.


----------



## Light (Sep 9, 2011)

*Re: ??? mafia (Day UN)*



Kirby-Chan said:


> The only thing I can think that Light's action fail Chief Zackrai is because he is a vanilla townie. Unless everyone have a night action.


That was just a stupid pokemon reference. By fail I mean, did not do anything I am aware of.


----------



## Squirrel (Sep 9, 2011)

*Re: ??? mafia (Day UN)*

Gonna *abstain* until Karkat can explain himself. Don't want to risk killing off an innocent before we can learn more.


----------



## RK-9 (Sep 9, 2011)

*Re: ??? mafia (Day UN)*

Just putting out there; Mafia can target themselves. It would be incredibly stupid, but heh heh.


----------



## Dragon (Sep 9, 2011)

*Re: ??? mafia (Day UN)*

Alright, I think Karkat's the doctor/investigator/roleblocker, if he can't target himself. So I'm gonna *abstain*. 

abstaining=no modkills?


----------



## Mai (Sep 9, 2011)

*Re: ??? mafia (Day UN)*



Windragon said:


> Karkat might be a doctor, though. Usually they can only target themselves once or not at all(?)
> 
> And I dunno, if I was doing roles I'd let Mafia target themselves for the one-shot amusement but that'd probably just be me and my weird sense of humour :V So uh, Karkat?


Target themselves once? I'm curious as to where you got that idea from. Anyway, depending on the flavor I /sometimes/ let doctors heal themselves.

I suppose I'll *abstain,* then.


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 9, 2011)

*Re: ??? mafia (Day UN)*

I will laugh so hard if a Mafia ends up suiciding.

Are there any roles without a night action?


----------



## RK-9 (Sep 9, 2011)

*Re: ??? mafia (Day UN)*

NOT TELLING YOU >:I


----------



## Dragon (Sep 9, 2011)

*Re: ??? mafia (Day UN)*



Mai said:


> Target themselves once? I'm curious as to where you got that idea from.


That's how I usually play IRL. Eh, in those games we usually have like seven people and everyone is an idiot with no sense of team spirit and otherwise they'd try to heal themselves every time so :?


----------



## RK-9 (Sep 9, 2011)

*Re: ??? mafia (Day UN)*

The villagers chose not to lynch Karkat. Will this be good or bad? WE will find out! (we because I partially forgot! :D)

24 hours for ACTION ACTION ACTION


----------



## RK-9 (Sep 11, 2011)

*Re: ??? mafia (Night Uno)*

12 more hours because barely anyone sent in actions >:C


----------



## RK-9 (Sep 14, 2011)

*Re: ??? mafia (Night Uno)*

No creativity today blah blah.

*Glace is Dead. he was innocent.*


----------



## Glace (Sep 15, 2011)

*Re: ??? mafia (Night Uno)*

He*


----------



## RK-9 (Sep 15, 2011)

*Re: ??? mafia (Night Uno)*

wat u meen???


----------



## Light (Sep 15, 2011)

I targetedk Windragon.


----------



## Dragon (Sep 15, 2011)

^buh

I targeted Flower Doll.


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 15, 2011)

*Re: ??? mafia (Day UN)*

Targetted Flower Doll


----------



## bulbasaur (Sep 15, 2011)

Targeted LS99


----------



## Squirrel (Sep 15, 2011)

Targetted Karkat.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Sep 16, 2011)

I didn't target anyone, as is mandatory for my role.


----------



## Dragon (Sep 16, 2011)

Karkat Vantas said:


> I didn't target anyone, as is mandatory for my role.


just gonna let this go and not ask any questions _at all_

Want to elaborate, Karkat? :L


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Sep 16, 2011)

Oh, see, I only use my night action once, on night zero.

No need to elaborate here; fill in the blanks.


----------



## Light (Sep 16, 2011)

Well you're dead.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Sep 16, 2011)

Light Yagami said:


> Well you're dead.


what is this i don't even

He's claiming lover! There is basically no other role that doesn't involve death that can only be used once!


Honestly, I don't understand people and _I_ understood what he was saying.


----------



## Light (Sep 16, 2011)

Chief Zackrai said:


> what is this i don't even
> 
> He's claiming lover! There is basically no other role that doesn't involve death that can only be used once!
> 
> ...


Exactly. If the mafia target a lover they get a double kill. The loved might even be important.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Sep 16, 2011)

well the mafia tend not to kill lovers, because of a reason. I'm not entirely sure why. Lovers have beaten games with everyone knowing since like, one of the first days before. It's kind of weird. (that is, iirc)


----------



## Dragon (Sep 16, 2011)

welp

I guess your posts make more sense now, Karkat. so what do we do with you.


----------



## RK-9 (Sep 19, 2011)

Aaaaand nothing happens.

48 HOURS FOR NIGHT ACTIONS


----------



## RK-9 (Sep 21, 2011)

When everyone wakes up, they see that Legendaryseeker is missing. Searching thoroughly did nothing, again.

LS WAS ???, ALLIGNED WITH THE ???. IT WAS ??? AMOUNT OF SUCCESSFULL.

:troll:


----------



## Dragon (Sep 21, 2011)

I targeted Chief Zackrai and welp. I'm pretty sure I'm vanilla. My head's filled with improbable role mafia stuff, so um normal roles means there's probably 1-3 mafia, a doctor and investigator, right? 

Crack theory: since the bodies are only _missing_ everyone is secretly still alive and will come back to life later. There is no mafia.


----------



## Kirby-Chan (Sep 21, 2011)

Sorry about not posting the other day. The other night I targeted Light Yagami and last night I targeted Karkat Vantas.


----------



## bulbasaur (Sep 21, 2011)

targeted dragon last night why is this making no sense ahhh


----------



## RK-9 (Sep 21, 2011)

Also: LYNCHING. IS. REQUIREDDDDDD.


----------



## Wargle (Sep 21, 2011)

I ???'ed Windragon in THE FACE


----------



## Light (Sep 21, 2011)

Targeted Karkat.


----------



## .... (Sep 21, 2011)

Forgot to target someone. :/


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 21, 2011)

FFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUIUUU


----------



## Dragon (Sep 21, 2011)

well okay

Inactive lynching is always safe..?


----------



## Mai (Sep 21, 2011)

There's something innately wrong with me when I managed to forget actions this whole time. Anyway, I hope I'm not doctor or something; that would be bad.

I don't think inactive!lynching is a good idea, honestly. It almost never works and on top of that inactivity from everyone except the mafia seems to be the thing that is happening. At the moment I'm not invested enough to see who could be paying enough attention, so. :|

Maybe later today.


----------



## Light (Sep 26, 2011)

Confession... night 0 I targeted Phantom and consequentially thought I was mafia and lied. Night 1 I targeted Karkat (that typo was intentional to remind myself who I targeted), lying again in case of a bus driver or heal + vig.


----------

